
How One Quantum Particle Can Send Messages to Itself - evo_9
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a18675995/how-one-quantum-particle-can-send-and-receive-messages-to-itself/
======
gus_massa
Horrible title, bad press coverage. For a better press repost of the same
paper see "Two-Way Communication Is Possible with a Single Quantum Particle
(sciencenews.org)"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16446782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16446782)

